# Class Action Lawsuit settlement for people that bought Lifetime subscriptions



## joe citizen

*Alvarez v. Sirius XM Radio Inc., Case No. 2:18-cv-08605-JVS-SS


If You Purchased A Subscription From Sirius XM That Was Marketed Or Sold As A “Lifetime Plan” Or “Lifetime Subscription” This Class Action Settlement May Affect Your Rights.*

_A federal court has authorized this Notice. This is not a solicitation from a lawyer.
_​
A Settlement has been proposed in a class action lawsuit against Sirius XM Radio Inc. (“Sirius XM”), arising out of Sirius XM’s marketing and sale of “Lifetime Plans,” or “Lifetime Subscriptions,” to its satellite radio service. The Plaintiffs alleged that Sirius XM breached its subscription agreement by refusing to honor paid subscriptions which were sold as a “Lifetime Plan” or a “Lifetime Subscription.” Sirius XM denies any claim of wrongdoing, and asserts that Lifetime Subscriptions were limited to the life of the radio originally used for the subscription (not for the life of the subscriber) and that the Subscriptions were subject to a limited number of radio transfers, subject to a per-transfer $75 fee. The Court has not decided who is right.


*Who is included? Sirius XM’s records show you are likely a Class Member. *The Class includes those who purchased a paid subscription from Sirius XM that was marketed as a “Lifetime Plan” or “Lifetime Subscription” (together, “Lifetime Subscriptions”).

*What does the Settlement provide? *Your Settlement benefits depend on whether you hold an “active” or “inactive” Lifetime Subscription as of June 5, 2020. You have an active Lifetime Subscription if your radio is still authorized to receive satellite radio service pursuant to the Lifetime Subscription purchased by you. Check your radio to see if it is receiving service under such a Subscription that you purchased. Or, to check whether your Subscription is active or inactive, visit and use the account lookup tool on the homepage of the Settlement Website (www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com). If you have an active Lifetime Subscription, you can transfer it to another radio capable of receiving Sirius XM’s satellite radio service for an unlimited number of times at a cost of $35 per transfer. If you have an inactive Lifetime Subscription, you can (i) reactivate your Subscription to another radio capable of receiving Sirius XM’s satellite radio service for an unlimited number of times at a cost of $35 per transfer, or (ii) receive a payment of $100 in cash and have the Lifetime Subscription be forever cancelled. For more information, please see the Detailed Notice available at the Settlement Website.

*How To Get Benefits*. If you hold an active Lifetime Subscription, you automatically qualify to receive the benefits provided by the Settlement assuming the Settlement is approved by the Court. If you hold an inactive Lifetime Subscription, you must submit a Claim Form, which you can file online by *January 12, 2021 *at www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com. You can also print a Claim Form from the website or request one by calling the toll-free number and submit it by mail to be received no later than *January 12, 2021*.

If you hold multiple Lifetime Subscriptions*, *you may separately claim the benefits applicable to each of your Lifetime Subscriptions. If you hold more than one Inactive Lifetime Subscription, you must submit a separate Claim Form for each Inactive Lifetime Subscription that you hold.

*Your Other Options. *If you do not want to be legally bound by the Settlement, you must exclude yourself by *November 30, 2020*. If you do not exclude yourself, you will release your claims against Sirius XM. You may object to the Settlement by *November 30, 2020*. The Detailed Notice available on the website explains how to exclude yourself or object and has other important information. The Court will hold a Hearing on *January 25, 2021* at 1:30 PM to consider whether to approve the Settlement, including attorneys’ fees and expenses and service payments. You may appear at the hearing, subject to the Court’s process and rules, by yourself or through an attorney hired by you, but you don't have to. For more information, call the toll-free number below or visit the website.


*www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com**  1-855-917-3525*​


----------



## Carbo

I received the email for this today. Which is nice, because I have fought with them several times for the 3 Lifetimes I have. Moving them from car to car has become a pain over the years. With one Lifetime being cancelled by a incompetent CSR for no reason and a second being removed from account after trading a car in and being told to wait for the new cars trial to end before moving it, but apparently the old car was sold and either the dealer or new owner deactivated that tuner prior to me moving the lifetime to my new car.

Even though I had to argue with them they did re-add both Lifetimes. But this will hopefully make it easier to do in the future.


----------



## joe citizen

The biggest concern/question I have is what radios will SiriusXM allow you to transfer to? Lifetime subscribers have a lifetime of the "Sirius Select" package. The problem is none of the new SiriusXM radios being sold today are designed to work with the "Sirius Select" package. 

You can't buy a new radio from SiriusXM or Kenwood or Pioneer or any other electronics company and transfer your "Sirius Select" package to that radio. I have tried and SiriusXM wouldn't allow it. They tell you that you need the "XM Select" package or "SiriusXM Select" package. Neither of which have NFL games, Howard Stern or NASCAR. What good is a lifetime subscription with unlimited transfers if you cant transfer it to a new radio?


----------



## Carbo

I have not had that problem. They have transferred it those radios for me.
They have given me XMSelect or SiriusXM select.


----------



## joe citizen

Carbo said:


> I have not had that problem. They have transferred it those radios for me.
> They have given me XMSelect or SiriusXM select.


Right. They will give you either the XM Select package or the SiriusXM Select package. The problem is neither of those two packages include NFL games, Howard Stern or NASCAR which is included in the original lifetime Sirius Select package. They wont transfer a Sirius Select package. I'm not a big Howard Stern or NASCAR fan so losing those wouldnt be that big of a deal me but I dont want to lose the NFL channels. Im sure there are others who wouldnt want to lose Howard Stern or NASCAR.

Maybe the lawsuit should specify we get the All Access package so we dont lose the NFL, NASCAR or Howard Stern. Im guessing that is a stretch though since that is an upgraded package. If they dont want to outright give the all access package as part of the settlement, maybe they could offer it as an upgrade to your lifetime subscription for something like $200. That way they keep people happy with not losing the NFL, NASCAR and Stern. Also, they make a little money off of this lawsuit.


----------



## Carbo

We should all let the attorneys know. We might be able to modify the agreement to get those since they were included originally.


----------



## Eayes

This suit is great news! To a few of the people with questions about switching to Siriusxm radios as opposed to Sirius radios I went down this road with them. My wife had bought me a new radio for my birthday. I called them and they assured me it would work with my package just do the transfer. I was coming from and old Sirius radio. When I did I did not have Howard Stern and some other stuff. Complained to CS who gave me some runaround, finally I tweeted about it(always surprises me how quickly these companies answer tweets) and got a direct message from them quickly. Ended up with a number to call in some sort of corporate care team. After the runaround with him a little, where he even offered to send me a free Sirius radio, he gave me what I wanted but he had to switch my account so it isn't just Sirius anymore. I now have SiriusXM Premier and he had to add All Access lifetime so I'd get back my Howard Stern etc. So at the end of all this I technically have more than I had in the beginning with some of the SiriusXM channels not on Sirius. He did agree with me that the few Sirius only radios you can buy are crap and understood why I wanted to switch so badly. Anyway long story short it is possible to get switch out of Sirius, you just have to keep nagging them, at least it worked for me. Looking forward to switching when I get a new car to one of those nice in dash radios!


----------



## meckman

Anybody get this transfer done for $35 yet? I've wasted about 2 hrs of my time via chat and phone and have been told numerous times it's still $75/transfer. Do I need to wait until the Jan 25, 2021, final decision date even though it's been preliminarily been approved?


----------



## joe citizen

meckman said:


> Anybody get this transfer done for $35 yet? I've wasted about 2 hrs of my time via chat and phone and have been told numerous times it's still $75/transfer. Do I need to wait until the Jan 25, 2021, final decision date even though it's been preliminarily been approved?


I'm just guessing but I think you probably have to wait until the final approval hearing by the judge. Once he gives the final approval for settlement then it should switch to the $35 unlimited transfers. Right now its in the preliminary approval phase which gives everybody some time to look at the proposed settlement and raise objections or concerns before final approval is given. I may raise a concern as I would encourage others to do if SiriusXM doesnt include NFL games, Howard Stern and NASCAR in the new package they transfer you to. Those channels are part of the original lifetime subscription. They should still be part of any new package you transfer to.


----------



## joe citizen

Eayes said:


> This suit is great news! To a few of the people with questions about switching to Siriusxm radios as opposed to Sirius radios I went down this road with them. My wife had bought me a new radio for my birthday. I called them and they assured me it would work with my package just do the transfer. I was coming from and old Sirius radio. When I did I did not have Howard Stern and some other stuff. Complained to CS who gave me some runaround, finally I tweeted about it(always surprises me how quickly these companies answer tweets) and got a direct message from them quickly. Ended up with a number to call in some sort of corporate care team. After the runaround with him a little, where he even offered to send me a free Sirius radio, he gave me what I wanted but he had to switch my account so it isn't just Sirius anymore. I now have SiriusXM Premier and he had to add All Access lifetime so I'd get back my Howard Stern etc. So at the end of all this I technically have more than I had in the beginning with some of the SiriusXM channels not on Sirius. He did agree with me that the few Sirius only radios you can buy are crap and understood why I wanted to switch so badly. Anyway long story short it is possible to get switch out of Sirius, you just have to keep nagging them, at least it worked for me. Looking forward to switching when I get a new car to one of those nice in dash radios!


Thats good. It would be nice if SiriusXM did this for everyone in this settlement. Im sure there are many lifetime subscribers that dont want to lose the NFL, Howard Stern or NASCAR. Its not our fault we cant get the Sirius Select package on new SiriusXM radios. SiriusXM needs to make this right.


----------



## Davenlr

Mine is still active. This was the best deal I have ever paid for. Been listening since 2010. Still have my XMP3. It was stolen once, and they transferred it for $75. Glad to know I can now transfer it for $35 if it stops working. Ive already replaced its battery 4 times. Those things just dont like being in a 120 degree car all day.


----------



## Ponithog

Has anyone been able to get a transfer after having it on an OEM radio. I purchased my lifetime April 2005 and I do not recall anything mentioned or written about unable to transfer from a factory radio.( I am still looking for my original contract, but I am having no luck after 15 years
I was told recently since mine in now associated with a factory installed radio I have no more transfers even though that was my first transfer.


----------



## joe citizen

Ponithog said:


> Has anyone been able to get a transfer after having it on an OEM radio. I purchased my lifetime April 2005 and I do not recall anything mentioned or written about unable to transfer from a factory radio.( I am still looking for my original contract, but I am having no luck after 15 years
> I was told recently since mine in now associated with a factory installed radio I have no more transfers even though that was my first transfer.


The OEM radio issue with not being able to transfer it is a big part of this class action lawsuit. If everything is approved by the judge in January you will be able to transfer it an unlimited amount of times for $35 each time you transfer. That's very good news for people that bought the lifetime subscription on OEM radios as you shouldnt have any more hassle when moving your lifetime subscription to a new radio.


----------



## joe citizen

** VERY IMPORTANT REMINDER **

Make sure your lifetime subscription is active for each radio you have paid a lifetime subscription for. If it is not you will need to do some paperwork. If you don't have an active lifetime subscription by the time the class action settlement specifies, you may be denied the ability to reactivate and then transfer your lifetime subscription. You can log in to the SiriusXM website to check your account status.


----------



## Ponithog

Thanks for the reply. I didn't see any mention of OEM or factory radios in the settlement docs, so hopefully a "device" is any siriusxm radio.


----------



## joe citizen

Ponithog said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't see any mention of OEM or factory radios in the settlement docs, so hopefully a "device" is any siriusxm radio.


That's the way it looks to me. The lawsuit specifies lifetime subscribers without mention of exceptions. If someone is in doubt if they are part of the class action settlement they can check the class action verification page: Alvarez v. Sirius XM Settlement - Class Member Verification.


----------



## jfinsocal

I got the card yesterday by mail. This rocks - will be able to transfer the subs from two lightly used plug and plays to my car radios. Will save over $200 a year. Coupled with the $600? payment I got from another class action settlement a few years ago this makes the initial investment ($399 for one radio and $499 for another) more than worth it.


----------



## Ponithog

Could not wait until January so I contacted SiriusXM today to see if I could have my lifetime transferred to our new vehicle as the trial ran out. 
I did not want to deal with the offshore phone reps and the wait times, so I contacted them on twitter. They called me back and transferred my lifetime from one OEM to another.

This after in the past being told no more since it was on a OEM . So hopefully things are getting better, even though l paid $75.


----------



## JA Fant

joe citizen said:


> *Alvarez v. Sirius XM Radio Inc., Case No. 2:18-cv-08605-JVS-SS
> 
> 
> If You Purchased A Subscription From Sirius XM That Was Marketed Or Sold As A “Lifetime Plan” Or “Lifetime Subscription” This Class Action Settlement May Affect Your Rights.*
> 
> _A federal court has authorized this Notice. This is not a solicitation from a lawyer._​
> A Settlement has been proposed in a class action lawsuit against Sirius XM Radio Inc. (“Sirius XM”), arising out of Sirius XM’s marketing and sale of “Lifetime Plans,” or “Lifetime Subscriptions,” to its satellite radio service. The Plaintiffs alleged that Sirius XM breached its subscription agreement by refusing to honor paid subscriptions which were sold as a “Lifetime Plan” or a “Lifetime Subscription.” Sirius XM denies any claim of wrongdoing, and asserts that Lifetime Subscriptions were limited to the life of the radio originally used for the subscription (not for the life of the subscriber) and that the Subscriptions were subject to a limited number of radio transfers, subject to a per-transfer $75 fee. The Court has not decided who is right.
> 
> 
> *Who is included? Sirius XM’s records show you are likely a Class Member. *The Class includes those who purchased a paid subscription from Sirius XM that was marketed as a “Lifetime Plan” or “Lifetime Subscription” (together, “Lifetime Subscriptions”).
> 
> *What does the Settlement provide? *Your Settlement benefits depend on whether you hold an “active” or “inactive” Lifetime Subscription as of June 5, 2020. You have an active Lifetime Subscription if your radio is still authorized to receive satellite radio service pursuant to the Lifetime Subscription purchased by you. Check your radio to see if it is receiving service under such a Subscription that you purchased. Or, to check whether your Subscription is active or inactive, visit and use the account lookup tool on the homepage of the Settlement Website (www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com). If you have an active Lifetime Subscription, you can transfer it to another radio capable of receiving Sirius XM’s satellite radio service for an unlimited number of times at a cost of $35 per transfer. If you have an inactive Lifetime Subscription, you can (i) reactivate your Subscription to another radio capable of receiving Sirius XM’s satellite radio service for an unlimited number of times at a cost of $35 per transfer, or (ii) receive a payment of $100 in cash and have the Lifetime Subscription be forever cancelled. For more information, please see the Detailed Notice available at the Settlement Website.
> 
> *How To Get Benefits*. If you hold an active Lifetime Subscription, you automatically qualify to receive the benefits provided by the Settlement assuming the Settlement is approved by the Court. If you hold an inactive Lifetime Subscription, you must submit a Claim Form, which you can file online by *January 12, 2021 *at www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com. You can also print a Claim Form from the website or request one by calling the toll-free number and submit it by mail to be received no later than *January 12, 2021*.
> 
> If you hold multiple Lifetime Subscriptions*, *you may separately claim the benefits applicable to each of your Lifetime Subscriptions. If you hold more than one Inactive Lifetime Subscription, you must submit a separate Claim Form for each Inactive Lifetime Subscription that you hold.
> 
> *Your Other Options. *If you do not want to be legally bound by the Settlement, you must exclude yourself by *November 30, 2020*. If you do not exclude yourself, you will release your claims against Sirius XM. You may object to the Settlement by *November 30, 2020*. The Detailed Notice available on the website explains how to exclude yourself or object and has other important information. The Court will hold a Hearing on *January 25, 2021* at 1:30 PM to consider whether to approve the Settlement, including attorneys’ fees and expenses and service payments. You may appear at the hearing, subject to the Court’s process and rules, by yourself or through an attorney hired by you, but you don't have to. For more information, call the toll-free number below or visit the website.
> 
> 
> *www.LifetimeSiriusXMSettlement.com** 1-855-917-3525*​


I bought (2) Lifetime Subscriptions. The 1st under XM Radio (2005). The 2nd under XM/Sirius merger (2008).
Then, my Lifetime member status disappeared?


----------



## JGM

"We didn't say WHOSE lifetime . . . "


----------



## widowmaker03

I just found my e-mail dated 8/29/20.


----------



## joe citizen

JA Fant said:


> I bought (2) Lifetime Subscriptions. The 1st under XM Radio (2005). The 2nd under XM/Sirius merger (2008).
> Then, my Lifetime member status disappeared?


You bought an XM lifetime subscription in 2005? I didn't think XM offered a lifetime subscription. I thought lifetimes were only available on Sirius satellite radios. You could check the "verify account" on the class action website and that should tell you if you are eligible. You can use your name and zip code if you don't have your old account number. If that doesn't work you may need to call SiriusXM up and see if they can straighten it out.

Class action member verification page:
Alvarez v. Sirius XM Settlement - Class Member Verification


----------



## JA Fant

joe citizen said:


> You bought an XM lifetime subscription in 2005? I didn't think XM offered a lifetime subscription. I thought lifetimes were only available on Sirius satellite radios. You could check the "verify account" on the class action website and that should tell you if you are eligible. You can use your name and zip code if you don't have your old account number. If that doesn't work you may need to call SiriusXM up and see if they can straighten it out.
> 
> Class action member verification page:
> Alvarez v. Sirius XM Settlement - Class Member Verification


Thank You- Joe


----------



## meckman

Is it Jan 25 yet? Ugh.


----------



## Ponithog

So what just happenned? It has been postponed for two weeks.
I really didnt understand who was asking for the postponement since I tuned in late to the zoom conference.


----------



## joe citizen

Ponithog said:


> So what just happenned? It has been postponed for two weeks.
> I really didnt understand who was asking for the postponement since I tuned in late to the zoom conference.


I dont know. By the time I got off work and made it home, the hearing was already over so I wasnt able to watch.

Edit: I have now heard the delay was because the judge had an issue with the amount of attorney fees SiriusXM was asked to pay. The judge has delayed the hearing for two weeks so the planiffs can provide more info on why the attorney fees were as much as they were wanting SiriusXM to pay.


----------



## Ponithog

joe citizen said:


> I dont know. By the time I got off work and made it home, the hearing was already over so I wasnt able to watch.
> 
> Edit: I have now heard the delay was because the judge had an issue with the amount of attorney fees SiriusXM was asked to pay. The judge has delayed the hearing for two weeks so the planiffs can provide more info on why the attorney fees were as much as they were wanting SiriusXM to pay.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## jazzop

This is interesting. I hope whoever activated the lifetime subscription on the device I bought second-hand doesn't opt for the deactivation refund. Maybe the postcard notifying them of this lawsuit went to a defunct address....


----------



## meckman

So is the new date Feb 8 that we can finally start saving $$$?


----------



## joe citizen

meckman said:


> So is the new date Feb 8 that we can finally start saving $$$?


Yes the new date is Feb 8 at 1:30 P.M. Pacific Time/ 4:30 P.M. Eastern Time. You can watch on Zoom or call in and listen. Alvarez v. Sirius XM Settlement - Home

Of course anything can happen so it could get delayed again or the judge might not sign off on the agreement. The thing I don't understand is if the plaintiffs wanted 3.5 million in lawyer fees and SiriusXM agreed to pay 3.5 million in lawyer fees why is the judge holding it up? In any event, even if the judge does agree to the settlement he may give SiriusXM some time to implement the changes. It could be 30 days, 90 days, or whatever.


----------



## joe citizen

jazzop said:


> This is interesting. I hope whoever activated the lifetime subscription on the device I bought second-hand doesn't opt for the deactivation refund. Maybe the postcard notifying them of this lawsuit went to a defunct address....


I bet a few people who bought equipment with lifetime subs will find their devices suddenly not working anymore because of this settlement. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Ponithog

So the judge approved the settlement. Now to see how long for Siriusxm to setup the website for transfers.

Good news!

Update:

But I just saw a post on Reddit that stated now we have to wait the expiration of any/all appeals, which if none are made, is about 30 days.


----------



## meckman

Ponithog said:


> But I just saw a post on Reddit that stated now we have to wait the expiration of any/all appeals, which if none are made, is about 30 days.


I’m not surprised, but come on, ugh.


----------



## daniellee

Ponithog said:


> So the judge approved the settlement. Now to see how long for Siriusxm to setup the website for transfers.
> 
> Good news!
> 
> Update:
> 
> But I just saw a post on Reddit that stated now we have to wait the expiration of any/all appeals, which if none are made, is about 30 days.


It’s working now. Just logged in to my siriusxm.com account and was able to transfer my lifetime subscription to my new car for $35.00.


----------



## meckman

daniellee said:


> It’s working now. Just logged in to my siriusxm.com account and was able to transfer my lifetime subscription to my new car for $35.00.


I transferred both of my cars to my two lifetime subscriptions. No more monthly bills. Yay!


----------



## jinj

This is quite good news we can easily transfer to new radios now. I haven't tried it yet.

I have *Sirius Select* (with H100/101), streaming, think I'll have issues moving to a recent car radio?


----------



## meckman

jinj said:


> This is quite good news we can easily transfer to new radios now. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I have *Sirius Select* (with H100/101), streaming, think I'll have issues moving to a recent car radio?


All you have to do is call up and cancel the current subscription to your active radio. Then have them transfer the old lifetime to your radio. It will be around $37 after taxes. I think you’ll lose the Howard stations unless there is an option to add those ala cart.


----------



## jinj

I started to go through the transfer.

I have the Sirius lifetime with streaming. The link it shows me for my channel package is: http www_siriusxm_com/packages/siriusselect
It now just re-directs to: http www_siriusxm_com/packages/select
(edited to not show the http clickable link)

H100/H101 are *REMOVED*, even though it says "*Great news! The new radio that you're replacing will allow you access to additional channels at no additional cost. Enjoy!*"

And then says this "*Please note that your channel lineup will change because you will be switched from a Sirius package to a SiriusXM package.*"

Aren't we supposed to get the same channels with the transfer or did the lawsuit basiclly say we won't?












The Sirius channel lineup from the way back machine shows the H100/101.








Sirius Select - 140 Radio Stations w/Music, Talk News & Sports


Hear 140 stations w/our Sirius Select Plan. Hear top music, sport news & entertainment talk radio, in your car or streaming online! Get a 30-day FREE Trial



web.archive.org





Sirius Channel giude from 2020, from way back machine: Wayback Machine

Channel 100 is included.

Sirius channel guide for this year: https://www.siriusxm.com/content/dam/sxm-com/pdf/lineup/SXM_Web_Line_Ups_3_5_HI.pdf

Channel 100 requires all access package now.


----------



## joe citizen

jinj said:


> I started to go through the transfer.
> 
> I have the Sirius lifetime with streaming. The link it shows me for my channel package is: http www_siriusxm_com/packages/siriusselect
> It now just re-directs to: http www_siriusxm_com/packages/select
> (edited to not show the http clickable link)
> 
> H100/H101 are *REMOVED*, even though it says "*Great news! The new radio that you're replacing will allow you access to additional channels at no additional cost. Enjoy!*"
> 
> And then says this "*Please note that your channel lineup will change because you will be switched from a Sirius package to a SiriusXM package.*"
> 
> Aren't we supposed to get the same channels with the transfer or did the lawsuit basiclly say we won't?
> 
> 
> The Sirius channel lineup from the way back machine shows the H100/101.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirius Select - 140 Radio Stations w/Music, Talk News & Sports
> 
> 
> Hear 140 stations w/our Sirius Select Plan. Hear top music, sport news & entertainment talk radio, in your car or streaming online! Get a 30-day FREE Trial
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirius Channel giude from 2020, from way back machine: Wayback Machine
> 
> Channel 100 is included.
> 
> Sirius channel guide for this year: https://www.siriusxm.com/content/dam/sxm-com/pdf/lineup/SXM_Web_Line_Ups_3_5_HI.pdf
> 
> Channel 100 requires all access package now.



To try to simplify this issue you need to understand there are 3 similar but different programming packages that are offered. The 3 subscription packages are "Sirius Select", "XM Select" and "SiriusXM Select." The programming package you can get depends on the equipment you have and each of these 3 packages offer slightly different programming. 

"Sirius Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as Sirius radio.

"XM Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as XM radio

"SiriusXM Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as SiriusXM radio

You can not get the "Sirius Select" package on an XM radio. You can not get the "Sirius Select" package on a SiriusXM radio. You would need a Sirius radio.


This is exactly the potential issue I was talking about in post #3 and post #5. The lifetime subscription everyone bought initially was the "Sirius Select" package which was used on Sirius radios. The "Sirius Select" package included premium channels Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR. 

The problem is after the Sirius and XM merger, SiriusXM pushed their new "SiriusXM Select" package and equipment manufacturers no longer made Sirius radios, they made SiriusXM radios which as mentioned before are treated different. SiriusXM will not allow you to subscribe to the "Sirius Select" package on a SiriusXM radio or transfer your lifetime to those radios. They force you into the "SiriusXM Select" package which does not include Howard Stern, NFL or NASCAR. SiriusXM radios can pick up Howard Stern, NFL games and NASCAR but SiriusXM wont allow you to have those channels


----------



## Davenlr

joe citizen said:


> SiriusXM will not allow you to subscribe to the "Sirius Select" package on a SiriusXM radio or transfer your lifetime to those radios. They force you into the "SiriusXM Select" package which does not include Howard Stern, NFL or NASCAR. SiriusXM radios can pick up Howard Stern, NFL games and NASCAR but SiriusXM wont allow you to have those channels


I am confused. I have a lifetime on a XMP3i portable, which says XM radio and have XM Select. My car is a 2012 Kia, which has a Sirius radio in it (which drops out and says no signal about once every 15 minutes, which is why i never subscribed). I dont get Stern or NFL as far as I know, but do have streaming. If my portable dies, and I transfer it to the car radio, are you saying the package will change? As long as it works, I just use it, since it never drops out.


----------



## joe citizen

Davenlr said:


> I am confused. I have a lifetime on a XMP3i portable, which says XM radio and have XM Select. My car is a 2012 Kia, which has a Sirius radio in it (which drops out and says no signal about once every 15 minutes, which is why i never subscribed). I dont get Stern or NFL as far as I know, but do have streaming. If my portable dies, and I transfer it to the car radio, are you saying the package will change? As long as it works, I just use it, since it never drops out.


Yes, the package will change. Whatever radio you have, XM, Sirius or SiriusXM the package will change to that radio. On an XM radio you will get the "XM Select" package. On a Sirius radio you will get the "Sirius Select" package. On a SiriusXM radio you will get the "SiriusXM Select" package. That's the problem that some people will see. You will only get NFL football games, Howard Stern and NASCAR on a Sirius radio. That is unless you have the "All Access" package which most people dont.

What makes this situation bad is Sirius radios are no longer being made so SiriusXM is effectively preventing you from upgrading your equipment if you want to keep the package you paid a lifetime subscription for. To me that sounds like another potential class action lawsuit. They could have prevented this mess by giving lifetime subscribers those channels or just upgraded their account to all access lifetime accounts.


----------



## joe citizen

Its good to see SiriusXM addressing some issues with lifetime subscriptions but they created another issue of not being able to recieve the channels people paid for.


----------



## jinj

joe citizen said:


> To try to simplify this issue you need to understand there are 3 similar but different programming packages that are offered. The 3 subscription packages are "Sirius Select", "XM Select" and "SiriusXM Select." The programming package you can get depends on the equipment you have and each of these 3 packages offer slightly different programming.
> 
> "Sirius Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as Sirius radio.
> 
> "XM Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as XM radio
> 
> "SiriusXM Select" subscriptions are used only on equipment branded as SiriusXM radio
> 
> You can not get the "Sirius Select" package on an XM radio. You can not get the "Sirius Select" package on a SiriusXM radio. You would need a Sirius radio.
> 
> The lifetime subscription everyone bought initially was the "Sirius Select" package which was used on Sirius radios. The "Sirius Select" package included premium channels Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR.


The car I have has a SiriusXM radio.

So there is no way to transfer my lifetime package from my Kenwood Sirius radio including all the original channels (music/100/101) to a recent Toyota car with a SiriusXM radio?

Even with the former $75 transfer option? or the new lawsuit $35 option?

If no, how is this legal?


----------



## joe citizen

jinj said:


> The car I have has a SiriusXM radio.
> 
> So there is no way to transfer my lifetime package from my Kenwood Sirius radio including all the original channels (music/100/101) to a recent Toyota car with a SiriusXM radio?
> 
> Even with the former $75 transfer option? or the new lawsuit $35 option?
> 
> If no, how is this legal?


You can transfer your lifetime subscription to any of the three SiriusXM radios (SiriusXM, XM, Sirius). The issue will be what channels you get.. The only way to get Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR is to subscribe to an old Sirius satellite radio because no one makes Sirius Satellite radios anymore. The new radios are most often SirusXM branded and sometimes XM but not Sirius. Now I will say it is possible to get Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR on a SirusXM radio but you would need the "All Access Lifetime" subscription which most people do not have. As part of their settlement SiriusXM could have changed everyones subscrition package so they would keep Howard Stern and NFL games if they transfered their subsriptions to a SiriusXM radio but they didnt.

You also might still be able to pick up Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR through the app by streaming even though you cant pick it up on the radio itself. That might work for some and be an OK solution but for others it wont.


----------



## MilesBFree

I managed to get my lifetime subscription reactivated and transferred today. Here are a few tips (it took me days to get it done): 

1. The general support phone support is useless - not the fault of the individual people; just that they haven't been trained on how to reactivate old lifetime subscriptions; they seem to specialize in activating new ones or transferring active ones). I first called the general support line and had to talk to like 4 different people over many days and would always get a little farther. Finally they opened a ticket for me with the following group... 

2. The "good" phone number is: 855.619.2872. This is for a support team called corporate solutions. They know how to do this

3. I did not have the old radio ID, the one that had the lifetime subscription. That was on a car we sold and were told we could not transfer that to the new car (i.e., not actually a lifetime subscription). I feel I got the run-around from the regular support team on the old radio ID, e.g., they said they could see the inactive subscription, and they told me which of our old cars it was last on, but they couldn't see the radio ID so they could not transfer it. So i called back again and told them i needed the radio ID from that specific car, without telling them why, and then the person gave it to me. 

4. In any event, you may not need to do that if you call the corporate solutions number above 

5. As above on the distinction between Sirius, XM, and Sirius XM radios - one of the standard support team people asked me what package I had back then but i don't recall and she said that was ok and it didn't matter. I forgot to ask the corporate solutions person that finally was able to do this what channels I would end up with. Will turn the radio on later and see... 

6. They send a text with a link to refresh the new radio to activate it. I will see if I can go out to the garage later and actually do it. The new radio is in a project car which is probably a few weeks away from driving but i think i can get the magnetic antenna out into daylight - it has a rather long cable 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MilesBFree

Update: looks like the channel line-up is only Premier which is their lowest level. For me that's not the end of the world since i only listen to a few channels. And as I said above - I don't recall what the package was on the original lifetime subscription. Will be interesting to see what other people get especially if you know you had more channels. 









Get the Package that Fits Your Groove


Browse SiriusXM's most popular packages. Choose which subscription is right for your listening preferences. Click here for all packages and pricing.



www.siriusxm.com


----------



## jinj

MilesBFree said:


> Update: looks like the channel line-up is only Premier which is their lowest level. For me that's not the end of the world since i only listen to a few channels. And as I said above - I don't recall what the package was on the original lifetime subscription. Will be interesting to see what other people get especially if you know you had more channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Package that Fits Your Groove
> 
> 
> Browse SiriusXM's most popular packages. Choose which subscription is right for your listening preferences. Click here for all packages and pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> www.siriusxm.com


Here is the Sirius channel list.

So when they say we can transfer service, this is basically a lie. We can NOT transfer our lifetime packages.
I don't care the package I get, I just want the same channels I have now.


----------



## joe citizen

MilesBFree said:


> Update: looks like the channel line-up is only Premier which is their lowest level. For me that's not the end of the world since i only listen to a few channels. And as I said above - I don't recall what the package was on the original lifetime subscription. Will be interesting to see what other people get especially if you know you had more channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Package that Fits Your Groove
> 
> 
> Browse SiriusXM's most popular packages. Choose which subscription is right for your listening preferences. Click here for all packages and pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> www.siriusxm.com


Premier is their streaming package. For receiving the signal through satellite you will have one of the "Select" packages or the "all access" package. 

Every Sirius lifetime subscriber would have initially bought the "Sirius Select" package. Some would have upgraded to the "All Access" package by paying an additional fee.


----------



## joe citizen

If SiriusXM is giving every lifetime subscriber the Premier streaming package, this should mean everyone will be able to listen to Howard Stern and NFL through the app even if your satellite reciever cant pick up the station. I dislike the idea of not being able to get these stations on my radio but it seems like you should be able to stream them.


----------



## Brad Bishop

MilesBFree said:


> 2. The "good" phone number is: 855.619.2872. This is for a support team called corporate solutions. They know how to do this


Ultimately, you need to call the "corporate number" or have the CSR on the line transfer you to "corporate" to sort this. Then they will take a look at your account, and history, and sort it out for you. You should end up with SiriusXM Premier which will get you:

all of the channels available via satellite (including the Howards and sports)
online streaming


----------



## gbaby

JGM said:


> "We didn't say WHOSE lifetime . . . "


This ambiguity should always benefit the consumer since XM created it.


----------



## jinj

I transfered mine recently, [sirius receiver to siriusxm receiver) now it shows this as my device's plan. I think shows that I have an upgrade of some kind, as I can't see this channel line up name on the website.

I have all the channels I had before, 100/101, in my car and online.

*Audio:
SiriusXM Select* 
Username: $NAME 
Lifetime Plan
*Sirius Premier Upgrade* 
Lifetime Plan


----------



## Davenlr

JGM said:


> "We didn't say WHOSE lifetime . . . "


I always wondered how an electronic device could have a "life" . Tivo does the same thing. Lifetime of the device. The device is not alive (although I guess an OLED TV could be since it at least has organic pixels).


----------



## Davenlr

joe citizen said:


> You bought an XM lifetime subscription in 2005? I didn't think XM offered a lifetime subscription.


I have an XM lifetime subscription for my XMp3 portable which includes lifetime streaming as well. I cannot remember when I bought it, but it has saved me thousands in monthly fees since.


----------



## viziooooo

They want 15$ to transfer from my radio to my truck. It's the principle of the matter but I have not contacted this company in 13 years, and now it's 15$.


----------



## nCubed

viziooooo said:


> They want 15$ to transfer from my radio to my truck. It's the principle of the matter but I have not contacted this company in 13 years, and now it's 15$.


The standard was $75 per transfer. If a $15 fee was the only "bump" we encountered with our first transfer, I'd have been happy. Just do it


----------



## viziooooo

Do you think I will encounter any problems? Going from US sub on radio to Canadian vehicle? I wonder what happens with my US SiriusXm login and account - it becomes Canadian?

I should probably just do it.


----------



## jinj

viziooooo said:


> Do you think I will encounter any problems? Going from US sub on radio to Canadian vehicle? I wonder what happens with my US SiriusXm login and account - it becomes Canadian?
> 
> I should probably just do it.


Just don't tell them you are in Canada.

You can do it online.


----------



## joe citizen

jinj said:


> I transfered mine recently, [sirius receiver to siriusxm receiver) now it shows this as my device's plan. I think shows that I have an upgrade of some kind, as I can't see this channel line up name on the website.
> 
> I have all the channels I had before, 100/101, in my car and online.
> 
> *Audio:
> SiriusXM Select*
> Username: $NAME
> Lifetime Plan
> *Sirius Premier Upgrade*
> Lifetime Plan


Under audio you have two audio packages which are highlighted in blue. The "SiriusXM Select" package is your in car/over the air package. The "Sirius Premier" package is your online streaming package. Your steaming package can and probably will differ a little from your in car/over the air package.

It can be a little confusing especially when SiriusXM has changed the packages a few times including very recently. The "Select" in car packages have been changed to "Music & Entertainment". The "Premier" steaming package has been changed to "Streaming Platinum"

I'm still not 100% clear on what SirusXM has done with the lifetime subscribers. If you sign in to your account now, you more than likely have the "Music & Entertainment" package listed as your in car package. However, it appears as though lifetime subscribers are actually getting the "All Access" package which has recently been renamed to the "Platinum" package


----------



## LawyrUp

JGM said:


> "We didn't say WHOSE lifetime . . . "


 Sooooooo true! It’s all about verbiage.


----------



## nCubed

joe citizen said:


> Under audio you have two audio packages which are highlighted in blue. The "SiriusXM Select" package is your in car/over the air package. The "Sirius Premier" package is your online streaming package. Your steaming package can and probably will differ a little from your in car/over the air package.
> 
> It can be a little confusing especially when SiriusXM has changed the packages a few times including very recently. The "Select" in car packages have been changed to "Music & Entertainment". The "Premier" steaming package has been changed to "Streaming Platinum"
> 
> I'm still not 100% clear on what SirusXM has done with the lifetime subscribers. If you sign in to your account now, you more than likely have the "Music & Entertainment" package listed as your in car package. However, it appears as though lifetime subscribers are actually getting the "All Access" package which has recently been renamed to the "Platinum" package


For reference, here's what our lifetime plan looks like on our Sirius account dashboard:


----------

